# JBJ 12g Nano Cube



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sure this has been asked before but, here goes anyway...

For all you Nano Cube owners:

How do you like it?
The 12g, 24w...Is this enough light for some of the high light stem plants?
Is the filter easy to get to and clean?
How do you diffuse co2? (DIY or pressurized)

Sorry, if all of this questions have been answered before in other threads. I'm too lazy to do a search and read all of the post.
If there is anything else you'd like to add please do.

Thank you,
Roy


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Sorry, if all of this questions have been answered before in other threads. I'm too lazy to do a search and read all of the post.


I came up with this grand plan to create a new user from a different IP with a different email to reply "I'm too lazy to answer" but then I realized at work where I am I have no access to any internet mail service so I can't. Darn


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone????


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well i guess i'll just buy one and answer all my own questions.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh sorry... 

I have one with the single bulb and that is not sufficient for high light stems. I can't comment on the 24W version. One of the APC sponsors, Aquabotanic I believe, does ship with a bulb better suited for plant growth. In my travels I have seen a site that sells modified hoods for more light, these are aimed at the reef community. 

The filter is easy to get to, easy to clean. 

I don't add CO2 but would imagine a small diffuser or a Hagan ladder can easily be fitted.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Roy,

A simple search would have answered your questions. Check out my journal on the JBJ nano cube. I was using the stock lighting, which could grow moderatel light plants very well. I modified it a little to grow things like Ludwigia ovalis towards the end:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=419&highlight=nano+cube

I used a mini-vortex reactor, which fits perfectly in the back of the tank in the spacious sump.

Carlos


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

tsunami said:


> Roy,
> 
> A simple search would have answered your questions. Check out my journal on the JBJ nano cube. I was using the stock lighting, which could grow moderatel light plants very well. I modified it a little to grow things like Ludwigia ovalis towards the end:
> 
> ...


Great...That's why I bought your mini-vortex reactor from you...lol


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Oh sorry...
> 
> I have one with the single bulb and that is not sufficient for high light stems. I can't comment on the 24W version. One of the APC sponsors, Aquabotanic I believe, does ship with a bulb better suited for plant growth. In my travels I have seen a site that sells modified hoods for more light, these are aimed at the reef community.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nate...i was just joking around.
I think i'm going to buy the deluxe model with more wattage. Before yersterday i've never seen one in person. Only in pictures but, an LFS I visited yesterday are now carring them. The 12g-24w model is going for $117.00 and the dx model is $159.00. Seems like a good price ...Thanks for the info...after seeing it for myself, I answered all my questions. A big thank you to Carlos as well!!!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The new 24 US gallon model looks interesting too.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

pineapple said:


> The new 24 US gallon model looks interesting too.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Yes, my LFS has them for $259.00. They have one set-up with live rock and it's beautiful. The stands are very nice as well.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

The only problem I"ve had is when I forgot to clean the back sponge prefilter. It clogs up, and the small pump keeps going and will actually empty the sump and create a 'waterfall' from the tank, to the back sump. I've lost 5 at least cherry barbs to the waterfall/sump. Once in there, it's about impossible to get the live fish out of there. So be sure to keep the sponge filters clean.

Chris


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Chris, Thanks for the heads up. That's good to know! I'm thinking about making mine a Shrimp tank. Maybe Cherries and Amanos.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy, I have the 12G Nano cube w/ single 24 watt bulb. One problem I have found is the temp in the tank raises up to 84-86 degrees in the summer. I cracked the hood open a bit with a plastic strip which helped a bit. I have never had a problem with the sponge prefilter clogging, I clean the sponges out monthly.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Roy,

I sold all my remaining stock in December, I still have the 6500k bulbs. I have two units set up in my lobby. I use the Hagen Nutrifin C02 system for them, and put the Hagen ladder diffusor INSIDE the filter! Works great. The only way to clean the filter is to remove the filter material. You also have to be carefull of fish getting into the filter chamber if your waer level is too high, (some fish manage to get over the wall) I had some Botias that got in there and getting them out was impossible! Even with a clean sponge.

>>have one with the single bulb and that is not sufficient for high light stems. I can't comment on the 24W version.<< (what happened to the quote button? oh never mind...the quote button is not on the reply screen)

The single bulb is 24 watt. With C02 I havn't had a problem. The 48 watt would be better.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Trenac and Robert!!!

Trenac, If it gets that hot in the summer in NC, how hot will it get in the summer time of Arizona?????


Robert, If some fish manage to get over the "wall"...i'm wondering if shrimp will be more of a problem...hmmm.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy... I'm sure that it will get hotter, I guess a lot depends on how cool that you keep your house during the summer. I have heard that some people blow a fan across their tops and this keeps the temp down. I'm thinking of turning mine into a reef tank.

I have not had any fish get over the wall but I've had a Amano & baby Cherry shrimp climp over the wall. They lived but where very difficult to get out.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm originally from Chandler, AZ, in fact, graduated from Chandler High in 1999. As far as I'm concerned, the temperature in AZ homes is far more stable than in areas where AC is not the norm. I have a harder time maintaining stable tank temps out here in upstate, NY than I did in AZ (despite the sometimes ridiculous temps, like 110 degrees F)


----------

